#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Ons nieuwe LK85 multikabelsysteem

## djfrenko

Hallo mensen,

Wij hebben ons nieuwe multikabel systeem klaar en wouden jullie hier graag wat foto's van laten zien.
Graag uw reacties op het systeem.
wat vinden jullie ervan om het complete systeem in 1 rack te hebben, en zijn er meer van jullie die zo werken?

Wij zagen dit systeem bij een collega bedrijf alleen dan in de LK150 versie.
Aangezien wij aan een LK85 systeem genoeg hebben is hiervoor gekozen.

Het systeem bestaat uit een flightcase met daarin 55Mtr 32 parige multikabel van perivox als FOH kabel.
De keuze voor deze kabel is omdat hij dun is en lichter dan andere multikabel. verder is deze super slijtvast vanwege zijn PUR mantel en lekker soepel.

verder zit er een 8Mtr kabel bij voor naar de monitor tafel.

daarna komt een afnemebare bak voorzien van 19" rackprofiel om het stageblock in te monteren. en een speciale afsluitbare bak voor snake's en de monitor multi.
en als laatste de top deksel.

Hierbij de Link: Multikabel systeem

----------


## Elmo

> Hallo mensen,
> 
> Wij hebben ons nieuwe multikabel systeem klaar en wouden jullie hier graag wat foto's van laten zien.
> Graag uw reacties op het systeem.
> wat vinden jullie ervan om het complete systeem in 1 rack te hebben, en zijn er meer van jullie die zo werken?
> 
> Wij zagen dit systeem bij een collega bedrijf alleen dan in de LK150 versie.
> Aangezien wij aan een LK85 systeem genoeg hebben is hiervoor gekozen.
> 
> ...




Hier heb je absoluut over nagedacht!! En het resultaat mag er absoluut wezen. 
Een vraag: Waarom heb je geen losse kist voor je bekabeling, en een 19"rackje voor je 19" paneel?

Mocht je namelijk terzijne tijd nog meer bekabeling aanschaffen (subsnakes bijvoorbeeld) dan kan het zijn dat je vak te klein is. Maar dat is misschien mierenneuken hoor.

petje af, ziet er strak uit!!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ziet er netjes en degelijk uit moet ik zeggen!!

Alleen op de foto's lijkt het dat je nogal wat loze ruimte hebt in de kist waar de multi is opgerold. Is dit bewust gedaan ? Je sleept zo anders wel heel veel lucht mee volgens mij.

----------


## djfrenko

De keuze voor alles in 1 en dus niet een appart 19" stageblock is omdat we het makkelijk vinden om in 1 kist je complete multikabelssyteem mee te nemen. je vergeet zo nooit wat. de tweede reden is dat wij nogal een hekel hebben aan allemaal kleine kistjes die je veels te vaak in de handen hebt en zo rol je in 1 x je complete systeem de zaal in. we maken nog 1 12 voudige snake met lk37 erbij zodat we 13t/m 24 ook met een snake kunnen leggen, deze 2 snake's met de lk85 voor de monitor tafel passen precies in de bak. meer snakes heeft dit systeem dan ook niet nodig en dat moet dus voldoende ruimte zijn.

Klopt inderdaad dat de onderste bak voor de multi een 10 cm speling heeft. we hebben de multi opgemeten en kwamen op 35cm hoogte, maar waarschijnlijk lag hij toen wat strakker en waren het dus meer windingen. toen hebben we gekozen voor een bak van 40cm om wat speling te houden. na blijkt er achteraf 10cm speling te zijn. dat is inderdaad wel overbodig veel en dus ook wel wat jammer. Maar het mag de pret van het systeem voor ons niet drukken, we zijn er zo dik tevreden over.

Groeten Frank

----------


## MC Party

Hey Frank,

Mooi systeem, kan je weer vele jaren mee vooruit.

Hier een voorbeeld van ons stageblock;

Alles doorgelust en monitor + master LR gescheiden weergegeven:

Achterkant; onder de deksel zit een haspel.

----------


## sandur

Ziet er goed uit, raak je dit nog wel een beetje kwijt op een kleiner podium? Weet niet of je wel eens in een kroeg staat maar dan is het wel ineens een bak ruimte die je kwijt bent, of valt dat mee in de praktijk?

----------


## showband

in een cafe ga je toch niet met een multi staan?

----------


## djfrenko

Klopt inderdaad dat het een grote kist is. we zullen dan ook naast dit systeem een gewoon simpel haspeltje kopen en daar een LK85 aanzetten voor de kleine kroegen. alle zalen en tenten zullen we dit systeem gebruiken

----------


## ronny

Je hebt zo weinig retourlijen?  Je kan natuurlijk de niet gebruikte kanalen wel omgekeerd gebruiken, maar dan werk je weer met verloopjes...

Voor de rest wel keurig gedaan hoor!

mvg
ronny

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ik heb ongeveer dezelfde kist gemaakt voor de multi, enige verschil dat ik geen 2 rechtopstaande buizen heb, dit maakt het afrollen veel gemakkelijker. Nu moet je telkens elke krul van de multi over de buis gooien.

Zonder buizen erin blijft de kabel ook mooi zijn 8-vorm behouden, mits telkens goed opgerold. Ik zou zeggen probeer het eens.

Nog een tip: als ik jou was zou ik in de buurt van de XLR stekkers een 1-unit plaatje voorzien met een lampje op, niets zo gemakkelijk om tijdens opbouw/ombouw de stageblok verlicht te hebben.

----------


## sandur

> in een cafe ga je toch niet met een multi staan?



Hangt helemaal af van de definitie 'cafe'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Er zijn inderdaad kroegen waar je met een simpele snake ver komt maar wij staan wel eens in een cafe-met-aangrenzend-zaaltje en dan gebruik ik toch echt de multi hoor..

----------


## djfrenko

> Je hebt zo weinig retourlijen? Je kan natuurlijk de niet gebruikte kanalen wel omgekeerd gebruiken, maar dan werk je weer met verloopjes...
> 
> Voor de rest wel keurig gedaan hoor!
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Indien wij een monitortafel gebruiken zullen we de outputs naar de monitor versterkers direct uit de tafel pakken. en indien we vanaf de FOH de monitoren regelen zullen we inderdaad met verlopen werken.
Een LK85 heeft maar 28 kanalen ter beschikking en aangezien wij een 24 kanaals mengtafel gebruiken hebben we voor een 24/4 gekozen. nu hadden we diect outs kunnen maken en dus gewoon 28x male en 28x female. dit vonden we echter te duur ten opzichte van een paar verloopjes, plus dat verloopjes altijd van pas komen natuurlijk.

die tip van dat lampje is trouwens wel goed. alleen 1 probleem we hebben geen 19" eenheden meer over. dus wat we mischien kunnen doen is een extra xlr bij het stageblok inponsen en daar 12V opzetten voor een los lampje. dit zou dan wel met batterijen moeten omdat er geen voeding in de multikist zit. maar opzich een goede tip

----------


## jens

ik vind het er keurig uit zien, mijn compliment, idd gewoon alles in 1 en als je je weinig zorgen hoeft te maken kwa ruimte...

ik had aleen je 19"paneel omgedraait zodat ie zeg maar aan de bovenkant van de kist zit als je hem tipt. dan kan je hem gewoon naast het podium zetten, je komt nogal wel eens een huurpodium tegen van 60cm hoog daar kan je hem dan prima tegen aan schuiven. en hoef je hem niet op het podium kwijt wat ook weer tillen scheelt ,  als ie wel op het podium staat hoef je ook niet meer te bukken.

Ik heb een keer een multie gemaakt dat was een 19" brede kist, Daar zat in de deksel het stageblok en in de kist dus de kabel, in het midden van je kist een bakje waar je meteen je kabel omheen wikkelde en waar je dus je kleinere kabels ik kon opbergen. je had dus verder een los stageblock die je overal waar het uitkwam kon neer gooien. 

Dat lampje ga ik opslaan in mijn achterhooft voor als ik zelf me multisysteem een keer ga bouwen. voorlopig moet ik het nog maar even doen met een losse multie en een stagebox....

Dus stiekem jaloers ben ik wel  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

> die tip van dat lampje is trouwens wel goed. alleen 1 probleem we hebben geen 19" eenheden meer over. dus wat we mischien kunnen doen is een extra xlr bij het stageblok inponsen en daar 12V opzetten voor een los lampje. dit zou dan wel met batterijen moeten omdat er geen voeding in de multikist zit. maar opzich een goede tip




Neem dan wel een duidelijk afwijkende XLR. Dat je bij het inprikken van die 30 kabels niet 12V op de uitgang van een Synthesizer zet of zo...

----------


## purplehaze

Erg mooi systeem hulde!
Je krijgt er alleen wel spijt van dat je niet een 32-10 configuratie gekozen hebt, naar mijn ervaring is 24-4 altijd te krap, zeker als je ook nog 2x dmx voor licht en rook bij de mengtafel wil hebben.

----------


## moderator

@paarserook: die connector zit dan vol qua pinbezetting....
Keuze van de connector was dus de beperkende factor in deze.

Wat ik me afvraag: Wat is er handig aan om op de knietjes te moeten om te patchen?
Systeem ziet er doordacht uit, had compacter gekund, maar het waarom en hoe verklaard de huidige afmetingen.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> die tip van dat lampje is trouwens wel goed. alleen 1 probleem we hebben geen 19" eenheden meer over. dus wat we mischien kunnen doen is een extra xlr bij het stageblok inponsen en daar 12V opzetten voor een los lampje. dit zou dan wel met batterijen moeten omdat er geen voeding in de multikist zit. maar opzich een goede tip



Tip nr 2: ipv een xlr te zetten, zet er dan een bnc connector op, hierin kan je dan een bnc minilight pluggen 12V (die lampjes die je op mengpanelen kan insteken). Ipv een 12V voeding...zoek ergens een adapter van 220V-12VDC (heb hier een oude adapter van een printer gevonden), laat gewoon een kabeltje 220V via een wartel uit je kist komen, is nog netjes.

----------


## purplehaze

Beste moderateur, ik ben er ook wel achter dat de pinbezetting van de LK85 helemaal gebruikt is. Een LK150 is toch ook weer niet zoveel duurder.

Een multi moet je altijd ruim bemeten maken anders kom je je zelf altijd weer tegen.
Tuurlijk zelf ondervonden... :-)

----------


## ronny

Die mening heb ik ook. Het probleem is dat wanneer je een multisysteem erg uitgebreid gaat maken, het ineens een pak duurder gaat worden. Dat is dan ook de reden dat veel mensen hier afhaken. Uiteraard kom je dan op een keer vast te zitten. 

In dit geval had ieder kanaal perfect dubbel uigevoerd kunnen worden met xlr man en xlr vrouw. Zoveel duurder is dat toch niet? Zeker al niet op de kostprijs van dit hele project. 
Er zijn nog wel firma's die kleinere PA sets op deze manier bekabelen.
Heb ook al meegemaakt dat je een stageblok had waarbij de retours op een multiconnector naar buiten kwamen. Hier prikte je dan een spin op in en zo kon je nemen wat je wou. Totdat de dag kwam dat de spin er niet bij zat... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Dus als je zoiets maakt, zou ik zeker alle mogelijke fouten uitsluiten en wat extra geld investeren in flexibiliteit.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Poelmans

> In dit geval had ieder kanaal perfect dubbel uigevoerd kunnen worden met xlr man en xlr vrouw.



Maar wat doe je dan in je tafel? Ook weer alles dubbel? Ik wil niet diegene zijn die dat ontwart, nadat de tafel met een slordige technieker gebruikt is...

PS: ik zou wel eens willen weten wat de meesten met hun returns doen in de tafel: alles integraal doorlinken naar de stekker van je EQ rekken? Of heb je in je tafel hiervoor een XLR liggen, die meestal op de XLR van de EQ rack geprikt is, maar je de mogelijkheid geeft om rechtstreeks te prikken? De kans is groot dat we die van ons binnenkort wat gaan verbouwen, vandaar  :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

@poelmans:
losse xlr's in de connectorbak van de mengtafel, want dan ben je max. flexibel.

----------


## ronny

Tja gemakkelijk is anders, dat geef ik toe. Maar je moet iets, als je beperkt bent in kanalen van je multi... 

Ik zou dat dan proberen op te lossen door 1 of meerdere 19" platen met xlr's erin te plaatsen achter in het kabelgedeelte van de mengtafelkist. Xlr's die rechtstreeks verbonden zijn met je multikabel en dus ook rechtstreeks met de xlr's op de stageblok.  Je kan nu met korte standaard xlr-kabels patchen gelijk je wil. 

aux 1 tot en met ?  kan je nu zetten waar je wil op voorwaarde dat het kanaal al niet in gebruik is!

Verder kan je ook zo gemakkelijk een intercomsignaaltje tot op het podium brengen. Enfin mogelijkheden genoeg....

Het voordeel hiervan is dat je geen kabelwirwar krijgt.  Het nadeel hieraan is dat je het kabelgedeelte van de mengtafelkist iets uitgebreider moet maken, maar daar ben ik persoonlijk sowieso al voorstander van. 

Wat nu die returns betreft:

Het is inderdaad niet gemakkelijk om hier een gulden middenweg in te vinden. Maar in dit geval weet ik hoe het een en ander in elkaar steekt.
Ik zou dat voor die nieuwe tafel dan ook hetzelfde uitvoeren. Alleen is het misschien een idee om ook dan een soort van patch mogelijkheid te voorzien in de kist achter. Zoiets in de aard als ik hierboven al heb staan..

mvg
ronny

----------


## djfrenko

Wij hebben gekozen voor LK85 omdat we veel achterhoekse rock en roll bandjes doen waarbij we vaak maar 16 kanalen binnen krijgen dus voldoende kanalen over. Een LK150 lijkt misschien niet veel duurder maar wanneer je door gaat rekenen is het wel degelijk een heel stuk duurder. de kabel wordt duurder je hebt veel meer xlren nodig en je stage block word een stuk duurder. 

2de punt is dat wij tot op heden en waarschijnlijk tot in de verre toekomst alleen werken met 24 kanaals mengtafels dus is LK85 voldoende. wanneer wij meer kanalen nodig hebben huren we een grote mengtafel en een extra LK85 en dan leggen we gewoon een dubbele lijn. diverse verhuur bedrijven hier in de buurt werken met dubbel LK85 ipv LK150 bij de grotere mengtafels. dus bijhuren is zeer gemakkelijk.
je bent al gauw een 2000 euro extra kwijt voor LK150.

M.v.g. Frank

----------


## MarkRombouts

Heb je misschien een tekening met maten van de flightcase van dit systeem ? Ik ben zelf ook bezig met een nieuwe multi en denk er aan ook een dergelijke case compleet te maken. Als je een tekening hebt scheelt mij dat erg veel werk.

----------


## djfrenko

@ Mark

Ik heb helaas geen tekening van de case.
Aangezien wij wegens drukte geen tijd meer hebben om zelf flightcases te maken, laten wij ze tegenwoordig maken. dus ik heb alleen aangegeven hoe ik het hebben wil en vervolgens heeft Decilux uit Hengelo Deze case gemaakt.

Misschien kun je eens contact opnemen met Decliux voor de tekening, het kan zijn dat ze deze nog ergens hebben in de computer.

Mvg Frank

----------


## Roel_CX

Na een tijdje zoeken ben ik er nog steeds niet achter wie deze LK connectoren verdeelt in belgie.
Kan iemand me daarin helpen, of zal ik toch voor de harting moeten gaan?

MVG

Roel

----------


## ronny

Amptec bvba, daar kan je alle mogelijke connectoren bestellen en ook al laten bedraden.... .

Relocate

Maar alles heeft zijn prijs hé...

----------


## Roel_CX

dankjewel ronny
ik heb meteen een prijslijst aangevraagd.

groeten

----------


## Highfield

Wij hebben alle multisystemen op LK150 bekabeld, de stageblokken met male en female XLR uitgerust. De meeste zijn op alle 48 kanalen bekabeld, maar enkele qua kanaalgebruik kleinere bands hebben slechts 36 kanalen bekabeld en dus ook een kleiner stageblok.

Verder zijn alle stageblokken uitgevoerd met LK37 connectoren per 12 kanalen, waar we dan ook breakoutbakjes voor hebben (male/female uitgerust). Ook zit er een LK150 link aansluiting op, naar bijv. een monitortafel cq. in-ear rack.

Achter in de mengtafels liggen volledig bekabelde LK150 spinnen, uitgerust voor de betreffende tafel (dus met de goede verhouding male/female afhankelijk van het doel en de grootte van de tafel). Ook zijn ze voorzien van 2 LK54 aansluiting met 2 a 3 meter kabel voor dynamics cq. driverack. Ik zal binnenkort even fototjes maken van het systeem.

mvg,

----------


## NesCio01

zelf maar verwijderd

----------


## MarkRombouts

Beste mensen,

Ik ben op zoek naar een compacte stageblok oplossing voor LK37 blokken.

ik zou graag een compact, duurzaam blok hebben met ruimte voor plaatsen van 12 x XLR in/uit en vast kabelaansluiting voor 12 parige multi met LK37 en eventueel een LK37 doorlus op het blok.

Ben hiervoor al een tijdje aan het zoeken op het www, maar heb nog niet echt iets geschikts en betaalbaars gevonden.

Iemand tips hiervoor ?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar een compacte stageblok oplossing voor LK37 blokken.
> 
> ik zou graag een compact, duurzaam blok hebben met ruimte voor plaatsen van 12 x XLR in/uit en vast kabelaansluiting voor 12 parige multi met LK37 en eventueel een LK37 doorlus op het blok.
> 
> Ben hiervoor al een tijdje aan het zoeken op het www, maar heb nog niet echt iets geschikts en betaalbaars gevonden.
> 
> Iemand tips hiervoor ?



Check ff bij RSL; daar hebben ze Box-Line ofzoiets; zie ik bij veel college bedrijven (onlangs ook in een veiling toevallig). Heeft ruimte voor 12 in of andere config en is van stevig metaal, laag van verhoudingen en prima te servicen en heeft de mogelijkheid om LK37 in te plaatsen aan weerszijde

----------


## esound

connex heeft kant en klare oplossingen

CONNEX - Bodenstagebox STM Stagebox LK Neutrik

----------


## Carl

Nou, dan vind ik die Boxx-line SD-24T van RSL toch wel een erg mooi ding, super stevig en compact ook.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Nou, dan vind ik die Boxx-line SD-24T van RSL toch wel een erg mooi ding, super stevig en compact ook.



Ik had het over de SD9.5 wat betreft mijn eerdere post, maar ze maken meer geschikt materiaal.

----------

